# How to outline in Corel and send to Embird?



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I was playing with Embird's font engine trying to import a simple graphic from Corel as a wmf and found that it worked better than expected on a single color design or text.

When I took a piece of simple clip art (take a football for instance) and outlined it with the Corel outline tool and saved as a WMF and imported into Embird it sews the whole outline as a solid fill and then what would be the fill color on top creqating two layers-lot of stitches feels too heavy.

In other words-if I have a red football with a white outline it will stitch the whole thing in white as an outline and solid fill then the red on top.

How should I do this so that it is only outlined and not filled solid as a layer?

Thanks
Randy
[email protected]


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know Embird but most embroidery software gives you options for what kind of stitch you want to use - fill, outline, satin.
When you import the artwork but before you create the stitches, look for your options of what type of stitch you want to use.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I may be missing that-but Embird looks more of a scan and digitize type of deal.

Up until now we had outsources anything that needed to be digitized-this feture was just a part of their text engine (being able to import a vector file).

They have a digitizing plug in that I would bet is more robust. I'll play around a little more-but any Embird users that has done this with text tools maybe I can get some insight.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Just done a couple of experiments with Embird for you, I've attached the Screendump files.
File one was not converted to curves (the file showing red). Both have allowed the outline to be just that, an outline. Not sure why yours is showing as a fill.


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Just done a different one for you. When you look at the picture in Corel Draw it may look as though there is a fill and outline, in fact there is a fill, fill, outline (does that make sense? ), most commercial clipart is designed this way for effect, the exception being for vinyl cutting. This is why it's so important to have a "Clean Vector" i.e. using the shaping/trim tool you must trim out the areas behind the front fill colour (you can leave the coloured area there under the option of "Leave Original" and making sure the "Source Object" is ticked. When all this is done it should then allow Embird to see the coloured areas as seperate items.

File footballa has not been trimmed.
File footballb has been trimmed.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

The current Embird versions have some pretty good tracing and conversion tools. For example you can automatically make an outline from a fill, convert the outline to a column... etc. It usually leaves the source objects so you have to remove some and do some organizing, but for a practically free software (compared to most of the others) the learning curve is worth it, and may not be much worse than the high priced models... IMHO.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

draig said:


> Just done a different one for you. When you look at the picture in Corel Draw it may look as though there is a fill and outline, in fact there is a fill, fill, outline (does that make sense? ), most commercial clipart is designed this way for effect, the exception being for vinyl cutting. This is why it's so important to have a "Clean Vector" i.e. using the shaping/trim tool you must trim out the areas behind the front fill colour (you can leave the coloured area there under the option of "Leave Original" and making sure the "Source Object" is ticked. When all this is done it should then allow Embird to see the coloured areas as seperate items.
> 
> File footballa has not been trimmed.
> File footballb has been trimmed.


This looks like my issue. The black portion of what appears to be the outline is the solid portion that is being stitched first. 

Where do I find the "leave original" and "source object" options though?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I found the source object tool under arrange/shaping,

When I cliked on this and then ungrouped the image the black fill was still there. 

What am I missing?

I have a regular piece of clipart from the stahls CD that is vector. I am using Corel 12.

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I DID IT!

I had to click simplify under the shaping tool.

Headed to the shop to test it. 

Just saved some $$.


----------

